# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  Price Point for the Copperhead?

## ronnytedeski

Does anyone know what the price for the Copperhead printer will be?  I'm really looking forward to seeing the Kickstarter campaign launch, and would love to know what I will have to pay to get one.

----------


## DJNOS1978

Hello

The Copperhead has a retail price of $1,250. We plan on launching on KS within the next couple weeks or so. The fully assembled and calibrated Copperhead will start at $999 on KS. The prices on KS are temporary. Once the KS campaing is over it will move to full retail price. We do plan on offering other options such as kits, sub-kits, upgrade options, etc. Something we were "secretly" planning was a dual head extruder option.  That is an upgrade we are very much considering to offer on KS.  More to come on that later. 
Some video is being shot now and will be released soon.  

Craig

----------


## DJNOS1978

Please look at our Beta Program Thread for information on how to get a machine now.

----------


## Markum_Debreeze

$1,250 seems like a fair price.  Do you guys still plan a KS project soon?

----------


## DJNOS1978

> $1,250 seems like a fair price.  Do you guys still plan a KS project soon?


As of now we have completely postponed crowdfunding.  We have launched our Beta program. You can look under the beta thread for more information or visit our website.  Eddie will be letting you guys know more soon also.  :Smile:

----------

